# Politics, I know little, but I want to learn



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2014)

Politics: activities that relate to influencing the actions and policies of a government or getting and keeping power in a government


That is the Merriam-Webster definition, and that is about all I know, besides what I hear/see happening that is either good or bad as I see it.  I don't know much about politics, but I am willing to learn.  I would like to see some discussion on it here.  We do have a lot of "fun" threads, but I know lots of folks would like to have the meatier topics.  So I'll just put this up and see what we can build a good thread to help people like me, that don't know a lot about politics/government, but want to.

I will start by adding how I grew up, and that was asking mom what to say if someone asked whether I was a Democrat or a Republican.  Mom said, "just tell them you are a democrat".  She also said to always tell folks I was a christian, even though we never went to any church, or read the bible.  When I got to age 33, married a fellow that was a Republican, that's what I supposedly became.  Now I know someone out there is probably gasping in horror that I am allowed to vote, with so little knowledge of government.  I don't blame you.  I do vote, but I vote for the guy that I "feel" or think is the most honest.

Well, I hope I don't get tarred and feathered here, but I think there are some very, intelligent people 'round this forum, and when it comes time to vote again, I'd like to do a much better job of my research before doing so.

denise

PS humor, and thread hijacking aok, we are all adults and we can bring'er back on topic.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't know that much about politics either Nwlady, but started paying more attention to what was going on in my later years.  I also vote, and am registered as an Independent.  I'm not happy with either party completely, so I just use my judgment when making my decisions, lesser of the two evils pretty much.

My parents were very private about their voting, and would not discuss what party they favored or who they were going to vote for.  Since nobody in the family was particularly political, we really didn't care that much at the time.  

There are many people who vote for their party, regardless of who the person is running for office.  So they are not well informed either, and don't even take into consideration the character and history of the candidate.

I think there are some beliefs and policies of both parties that need to change with the times, and perhaps be toned down a bit...if they want to win in future elections.  America is changing, and some of them are still pining over the fact that things aren't the way they were fifty years ago.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 30, 2014)

In the UK we have 2 major parties who are becoming increasingly similar.  The Conservative (Tory) party is sort of centre-right and traditionally the party of the wealthy, but now say they support everyone.
 The Labour (note the spelling) is a centre-left party - traditionally socialist and primarily working class, but becoming more 'middle of the road'.
Then there is the Liberal Democrats who don't have any policies of their own - they seem to pick and mix what they support.
UKIP has a lot of popular support. They have one main policy - get Britain out of Europe and return all powers to the UK.

By far the best party was the 'Official Monster Raving Looney Party' lead by the (late) flambouyant 'Screaming' Lord Sutch.   They had a lot of good ideas which were hijacked by the major parties.  

In Scotland, the main party is the SNP who want independance for Scotland.  They lean towards the Socialist, pacifist side, but have done a lot to make Scotland a good place to live.

There are a lot of minor parties with names like "The mad hatters tea party".

However, they're mostly a bunch of crooks or nutcases that I wouldn't trust.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Mar 30, 2014)

Now that is so true TG, and he even had a podium. Must have been the start of politics and religion. :lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)

Since there were no rich people in my family, and we were considered 'middle class' I assumed that we were generally Democratic.  Over the years I have voted for both Republican and Democratic presidential candidates, and never completely happy with the actions of either side once they were in office.  As I get older, I have certain views that I favor with the parties.  Except for the big aspect of gun control, I have to say that I'm tending to lean more to the Democratic side of the aisle.

I'm against senseless wars, spreading our military thin, and having our young men and women die in countries that do not even want or appreciate our involvement.  I feel that the US has its own problems, and we should take care of this country and the needs of its citizens first and foremost.  Republicans tend to want to go to war more often, and gain the financial profits of war, while disregarding the human sacrifice.  Democrats would rather avoid being involved in wars, unless it's a threat to our country.

I am pro-choice.  I think women should be able to use any type of birth control that they desire, and should be able to have an abortion if they choose to do so.  Of course, the ideal situation, is that they don't get pregnant to begin with, or perhaps give the child up for adoption.  Republicans are completely against abortion, even if the woman has been raped, or finds out that her baby will be suffering with a serious birth defect.  Many of them are also strong Christians, so they mix their religious beliefs with their politics, and do not even believe in birth control.  However, they will complain about the poorer families having more children and collecting more welfare benefits.

I am completely in favor of responsible American citizens having the right to bear arms, whether for protection or recreation.  Republicans are for gun rights and Democrats are for gun control.

I am in favor of Obamacare, but I would actually rather have a single payer system or universal health care like they have in many other countries.  I have always had health care coverage, either through my job, or paid out of my own pocket, so I've never been without.  However, the rising cost of health care is out of control, and many people have to deplete their hard earned savings just to have some protection in case of an emergency.  Republicans are against the Affordable Care Act, because they're not concerned with the middle and lower class citizens in the United States.  Most of them can pay for their medical bill completely out of pocket if they had to, and not feel burdened at all.  

America has tried to be the biggest power and police the rest of the world.  As time goes on, that is not proving to be the ideal way to go.  That is one of the reasons that many other countries hate America now.  Republicans seem to want the power and control, while Democrats just want to take care of our country and not try to bully others.

These are just some of my opinions that have been formed by what I see in the news.  As I've said before, I've never been very politically minded.   If you watch Fox news on TV, you will hear all the stories and reports spun to their Republican/Conservative biases.  If you watch MSNBC, you will find their version of the story to favor the Democrat/Liberal views.  We just have to watch a little bit of both, and sort things out for ourselves.   Here are some basic differences between the two parties...http://www.diffen.com/difference/Democrat_vs_Republican


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2014)

What especially stuck out for me in your post Seabreeze, was helping other countries, before our own needs.  I agree so much with that.  I've learned that I can't very well help anyone else unless I straighten out my own mess.  Or, you can't give away something you don't have.  I would like to see us well able to help other countries, but not until our own issues are taken care of.  Employment opportunities for all that will work being just one example.  What about all the children right here that are in foster care, or orphanages.  I know that may be stupid, but I am not sure they still have orphanages, maybe call them something else.  People are adopting children from other countries, and our kids are still homeless.  

Is that selfish to think that way, or is it the responsible thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)

I think it's the responsible way to think.  I came from a big city, and I've had a glimpse of life in the ghetto areas.  There are people who are really struggling, with no way out.  I've seen 3 and 4 year olds out in the streets at 2AM, instead of inside in a comfortable bed.  We worry so much about other countries, and our own is crying for some assistance and guidance.  

We spread out our troops so thin all over the world, and sacrifice their lives, while we lay here exposed for attack...at least that's the way I'm seeing it.  It's weird, although I'm an animal lover, I became angry that that guy brought a homeless dog over from Russia when he was there for the Olympics.  Of course, I'm happy that the dog had a second chance at a better life, but I complained about all the dogs in pounds, shelters and on the streets starving in our own country.  I remember seeing a show on cable TV about them finding nothing but a skeleton in a pink harness under an overpass in the US, I think it was California.  I say adopt those kids in need right here in America first, before you start 'saving the world'.

:soap2:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2014)

I do agree, I haven't seen all the poverty, but I know it is out there because why would others lie about it that have seen it.  I don't think it is right that we allow more folks to come live here in the U.S. when our own people are struggling for jobs either.  I mean, I know there are some folks not willing to do jobs, that others are that come here from terrible circumstances in their country, so it's a rock and a hard spot on that issue, for me.

Are the "decision makers" trying to show how great America is by handing out and helping?  And the thing I hear a lot about is, where is the money coming from they are sending out?  Is it out of their pockets or out of people's pockets don't seem to have a choice whether to give or not.  It's just taken from them.  I don't care how rich a person is, they should only have to give if they want to.  I understand we all need to pay taxes.  Is it true that when money is needed by our government, it comes out of things like social security?  Why can't we cut out trips to outerspace, or something we don't "need"?  

Well, I know my posts are just going to show how dumb I am about a lot of this, but it sort of feels good to be participating in a discussion, instead of turning a blind eye like I usually do.


----------



## Ina (Mar 30, 2014)

It does make you wonder if we kept our armed forces and our money in this country, if crime might not go down. Many of our serviceman would go into the legal fields, and the money could feed our poor. If makes you wonder also just how fast our national debt would shrink, if we kept our assets at home. Maybe that seems selfish, but it seems like the other countries that mind their own business fair better than the rest. :saywhat:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think keeping our ass'ets, at home would be good too Ina  I don't think it's selfish, it's common sense if you ask me.  A man doesn't go around taking care of other families until his own is fed, isn't that how it's supposed to go.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)

We all have to pay taxes, but it's a fact that the very rich people in this country get a lot of tax breaks, and they move their billions of dollars to other countries, instead of keeping it here in America.  Even Mitt Romney who was running for president against Obama had a lot of his assets elsewhere.  I think even his huge expensive yacht that he was campaigning on with the bigwigs was not even registered and licensed in the United States.

I'm sure that minimum wage was never meant to be a living wage years ago, when people could move up to better jobs to support themselves and their families.  But now, so the fat cats can get even fatter, they've moved a lot of businesses that should be thriving here, overseas.  The hell with the American people in the process...at least that's the way I see it.  Their profits come first, way before their loyalty to the United States of America...http://www.allvoices.com/contributed...-jobs-overseas


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't like the changes I see, but I am not sure what to do.  I hate to say it, but I think it is just going to get worse.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2014)

I think it's going to get worse too, because the powers that be seem to be more interested in their own personal power, money and control, than the future of America and its people.  It's such a shame that with all our knowledge and technology, instead of improving and succeeding in making this country better...we're headed into a downward spiral.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

I was helping my sister find a movie, and we came across "The Man Without a Country".

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070364/

Not the original from 1937, but a pretty good TV adaption.  It really got me thinking about this thread, and my country.  I've heard a lot about a totalitarian one-world government, or the New World Order.  I suppose it could come to be.  From what I've heard and seen of O'bama, I think this is what he wants, but again, I've made it clear I know very little about it all.  I don't like the idea, and I can't tell you exactly why, but I'm sure some of it comes from the many years I believed in the bible being the one, true word of God.  Seems my "politics" do go hand in hand with my spiritual or religious beliefs/teachings.


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 31, 2014)

Seabreeze has pretty much covered how I feel right now as well.  Another word I would look up if you want to learn about politics is "Propaganda" - don't go believing and repeating everything you hear because a lot of times it is not accurate.  I try to be and informed voter and I have voted Republican and Democrat in the past depending on how well the candidate represented what I think is best for the country.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2014)

*Supreme Court Ruling Regarding Political Campaign Donations*

On April 2, 2014, the Supreme Court ruled that there will be no caps (limits) on the total amount that an individual can give to political campaigns, PAC or parties...http://www.politico.com/story/2014/04/supreme-court-campaign-donations-limit-105284.html

What the ruling means...http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/02/opinion/toobin-court-rejects-campaign-limits/index.html

Some of the 2012 presidential contributions, seems the super PACS are high numbers...http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/politics/campaign-finance/

Recent meeting of candidates with a 'mega-donor'...http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ourt-mega-donor-adelson-during-vegas-weekend/

The people who support this ruling, consider their right to unlimited donations to a particular political party as 'freedom of speech', and they don't want any limits at all.  Others who are against the ruling, consider it as buying political candidates with money, the more money you donate, the higher chance your candidate(s) will win elections.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## RCynic (Apr 11, 2014)

nwlady, I don't know if you have a local chapter near you but my wife and I have been to a number of meetings and rally held by this group. They are non partisan, endorsing no party but supporting only those politicians who support liberty and the constitution. We've heard some interesting speakers in our group. Check them out.

http://www.campaignforliberty.org/about/


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 13, 2014)

Watch House of Cards on Netflix. If that doesn't turn you off about politics, nothing will. Some of it is pretty extreme for viewer ratings, but it does give you a good idea what goes on behind closed doors.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2014)

Here's a site with some information about our representatives and legislative actions...http://beta.congress.gov/


----------



## That Guy (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 20, 2014)

This is a site to keep up with the issues and how congress votes on them...

https://www.govtrack.us/#


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2014)




----------

